# 1955 IH 300 Utility



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone lengthened the clutch and both brake arms? With the loader hydraulics on my machine, my feet are too big to rest in behind the pedals. The only way I can drive is with my feet both held above the pedals. Needless to say, this gets old very quick.

It appears there is plenty of room in front of them to add another 6 inches, but I don't just want to start cutting and welding before I know if it is likely to work.
:dazed:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is making the pedals longer might make you have to push them further to get them to activate. You'd be increasing the distance between the fulcrum and the pressure point, thus making the pedal have to move further to achieve the same rotation around the pivot. Other than that, you should be fine. Do you have a pic of the foot pedal area? I'd be interested to see how the hydraulics are mounted that you can't put your feet there. Our 350 Utility had a loader on it years back and the platforms were clear.


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Tractor Pedals*

I will take a couple of pictures and learn how to post them to you for a peek. I didn't think about the lever issue. I guess I will need to make them longer and taller. I just hope the arms are steel and not cast iron when I try to weld on them.Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The arms and pedals on my 350 are cast iron. I have to work on my 350 tonight in fact. The shifter column broke between the shifter and the hydraulic reservoir. There are detent springs under that area that hold the trans in gear. No idea how it broke, but its letting water in there. I also have to flush the transmission and get oil back in there. They are good little tractors and handy as heck with that fast hitch they have.


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

I only hope my 300 is steel, which I can weld on. I found a new set on line so if I bugger them out I am not out a whole lot. I never did get the pictures on line. I think my camera takes too many pixels to post. I am really not sure.


----------

